# Jetting Help



## JakeSonnier (Feb 12, 2013)

2006 Brute Force 750i

Just bought a Brute and it seems like the guy I bought it from has jetted it wrong. The bike starts and idles fine but when I ride between 0-15mph it backfires rarely but when I begin to exceed 15mph it sputters terrible and wont climb much over 25mph. When I removed the air box lid today to test it it ran much stronger with only mild sputtering and missing. 
I ride at nearly sea level and the guy I bought it from has the Dyno-jet DJ144(front) and DJ150(rear) jets installed. Note, the bike is snorkeled with 2in intake and also has an HMF slip on exhaust. Im sort of new with rejetting atvs so any help from someone running a similar set up or someone who knows what I should try would be appreciated. I need a good starting point. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

do u hear eny poping comeing from the air box because i am running a 150 frount and 155 back and i am still a lil on the lean side withe 3 turns on air fuel mix about to go up to 155 frount and 160 rear with same set up as urs 2 inch intake and hmf slip on


----------



## JakeSonnier (Feb 12, 2013)

I haven't heard any popping from the air box but then again, I haven't listened for it. Let me know how that set up works out for you.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

dodge2500, his jet sizes are dynojet, not keihin.

To me you those seem a little too big. I'm running DJ140 f&r on the set up in my sig. Though I'm a 650 and not 750, it shouldn't be too far off.

Do you know if the pilot jets are 38's or 40's? They should prob be 40's.


----------



## JakeSonnier (Feb 12, 2013)

bruteforce_ttu, so I should downsize my jets you think? 
Dodge2500, is there a way to convert your jets to my Dynojet sizes so I should know about what I need?


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Check you pilot jet sizes first.

Here is a link to a table converting main jet sizes.
MudInMyBlood Forums Carb Jet Cross-Reference Chart

Here is a link to carb jetting guide.
MudInMyBlood Forums General Carb Jetting Guide


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*that is what i have is dyno jets and still running lean poping threw carbs and pipes getting hot thats y i need to move up another size would rather run rich then to lean was worse just ajusted air fuel mix wasent enuf gana need to up size jet and louisiana brute thats probly all u need is to go up a size but befor u do try ur air fuel mis should be 2.5 turns out i added another half turn. i will have to go 2.25 turns out on the next jetting *

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------

*but befor i change my jets i will ajust my needel first have it on the 4th noch now put one # 3 brass washer under the needel first*


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

what the stock jet size for brute 750 got dj jet kit got 146 fron 148 rear and still runnen rich as hell. please help me ive broke and cant get rite


----------

